# Curtis 1238 6501 wiring questions



## HawksEye (Feb 21, 2016)

OK so I've got the most of this figured out.... Now the question is the two remote FWD/REV buttons. These momentary buttons allow it to move very slowly.... Where would I wire these in???


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

HawksEye said:


> OK so I've got the most of this figured out.... Now the question is the two remote FWD/REV buttons. These momentary buttons allow it to move very slowly.... Where would I wire these in???


Hi Hawk,

Please give us some more information. The conversion does not sound like an EVcar, so what is it? Also, what system are you replacing? Why? Please provide photos of these F/R switches. As long as we're at it, please indicate your location, at least to the continent, if not to the city or state. That helps us with the context and we can provide better solutions.

Thanks,

major


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

Most of my learning curve for installing these controllers was learning what data was available, and where to find it. The hpevs site has a section dedicated to installation, operation, and wiring guides, and it covers pretty much anything that you need to know, but it took me far longer than most to learn to navigate it.

I do not recall seeing any second speed range wiring options, but you could probably still design your own second speed range circuits if they are really necessary. The pot is 0 to 5k, but a switch between that pot and whatever you design leaves you a lot of options. 

I am able to "creep" very slowly in my car. The pot and controller move my car with every bit of precision that a handicap persons mobility scooter can, so it is hard to imagine the need for a second speed range option. Your needs may require more accuracy, but for a regular car, I just can't imagine it


----------



## HawksEye (Feb 21, 2016)

This aplication is for a tug... The momentary buttons are located on the front and back of the vehicle for hook up.... Not able to give pictures... at this time... They are simply momentary push buttons. The controler is listed above ... the motor is HPEVS 12-07.52.11 72 volt This was a DC system.
I'm in Stuart Fl


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

I was asking what was the old system, motor and controller. And why replace it? How big is it? The Curtis AC controller doesn't have provisions for reverse/reduced speed input of which I am aware. So you'd have to design an external circuit.


----------



## HawksEye (Feb 21, 2016)

It was a Cutis DC ... It evidently burned up.... Going to abandon the creep switches....


----------



## HawksEye (Feb 21, 2016)

Question now is... can the key switch pin one.. handle 72 volt (pack voltage) I thought I read that it needed 12 Volt


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

HawksEye said:


> Question now is... can the key switch pin one.. handle 72 volt (pack voltage) I thought I read that it needed 12 Volt


Please read the manual. The 1238 will operate without an auxiliary 12 Volt source. Battery pack drives pin 1 through an appropriate fuse.


----------



## HawksEye (Feb 21, 2016)

There really isn't much of a manual ... Just schematic ... Paper work I've seen only lists what it can do... features etc... Diagram states 12 V to power a solenoid that passes the pack voltage.... NA on our rig.... So 72V to master switch thru to Pin 1 and also spliced to F/R switch


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

HawksEye said:


> There really isn't much of a manual ... Just schematic ... Paper work I've seen only lists what it can do... features etc... Diagram states 12 V to power a solenoid that passes the pack voltage.... NA on our rig.... So 72V to master switch thru to Pin 1 and also spliced to F/R switch


Google: Curtis 1238 controller manual. Several sites have it available for free. Also: curtisinstruments.com. Get it and read it before you power up the system. IIRC it is like 130 pages, not the 4 page spec sheet although that does have a nice wiring diagram.


----------



## HawksEye (Feb 21, 2016)

Yes all hey sent was the 4 page no info version.... But it is wired and ran the first go.... Not to bad... much more to this controller than is currently being used... Its a learning curve for sure... Thanks


----------

